# If you got to pick ONE dream fight...



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

...any fighters, past or present, any weight class. ONE fight. Obviously, we'd be here all day if we could have multiple choices, but once again - if you had only ONE choice, what would be your dream fight? Mine...

Prime









vs prime


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

You already know

1968 Ver.









vs

1954 Ver.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

@FloydPatterson who do you think you would win? I'd go with Patterson.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

.









vs


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Jung Koo Chang Vs Ricardo Lopez at 108lbs


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ali vs Tyson would be fucking awesome stuff


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Holyfield - Frazier


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> @FloydPatterson who do you think you would win? I'd go with Patterson.


I think Patterson would take Marciano to a UD, as long as he slows the pace like he did with Chuvalo

but with Marciano that would be tough to do not even Ezzard could do it.....I'm still with Patterson though via a close close fight 9 rounds to 6


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

At welterweight:

Walcott:









vs

Tommy Ryan:









Winner becomes the GOAT at welterweight.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Marciano would KO Patterson, as much as I like Floyd Patterson.

One of my dream fights would be Tyson vs. Foreman, prime for prime.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Marvin Hagler Vs Gennady Golovkin.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> At welterweight:
> 
> Walcott:
> 
> ...


Really? Barbados Joe is well overrated. He was a great P4P fighter, but Mysterious Billy Smith was his superior at the weight, of that I have no doubt.

People forget that Kid Lavigne battered Walcott as well. At lightweight of course, but I think Walcott was better against heavier, slower fighters (Ryan was as quick anf scientific as anyone of the era by all acounts)

I think Walcott gets looked at with rose tinted spectacles. And yes, back then people wanted Ryan to face him, but stylistically Ryan likely had his number anyway.

I don't fault you for picking the fight: guaranteed classic.

I just do not think that it would solidify no.1 welterweight spot when I'm not sure whether Barbados Joe is top 10 (I have Ryan at no.4)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Marvin Hagler Vs Gennady Golovkin.


You'd love to see Hagler against someone who isn't even yet the no.1 in his division?

Which reminds me, Hagler Vs Dick Tiger would be one of the greatest fights of all tjne.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> *You'd love to see Hagler against someone who isn't even yet the no.1 in his division?*
> 
> Which reminds me, Hagler Vs Dick Tiger would be one of the greatest fights of all tjne.


I think Golovkin is the best middleweight in the world and possibly the best P4P fighter at the moment too.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

you know i was watching some jake lamotta today and i couldnt help wonder what a fight with him and nigel benn would be like


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Marciano would KO Patterson, as much as I like Floyd Patterson.
> 
> One of my dream fights would be Tyson vs. Foreman, prime for prime.


Not necessarily. It's not a given. At all.

Patterson would have him beat in a lot of categories. He could outpoint Marciano if he stays the fuck away from Marciano's right hand. Say he boxes Marciano like he boxed Chuvalo - a bigger stronger guy - he could certainly get the decision. His gameplan there was great.

I also think if Walcott and Moore can floor Rocky, then Patterson can at least do the same thing, with his explosive combinations & superior power.

Obviously Rocky has the power to take Floyd out, with Floyd's suspect chin, but I don't know if he would. Rocky would be facing somebody a lot more athletically gifted, a lot more hand speed and a lot of explosiveness that he had never seen before.

Something that's worth noting is that Floyd would almost always get up from the canvas. Johannson and Liston were different propositions than Marciano. Ali is totally different. I think Patterson has a shot here.



JohnH said:


> Marvin Hagler Vs Gennady Golovkin.












GGG is the kind of guy that Hagler would have little problems diffusing. It would make for a very entertaining fight, however, I think Hagler would handily outbox him. Hagler has the chin to withstand everything GGG would dish out, he has the movement & defense to avoid getting into a fire fight, and he has the right offensive arsenal to get through GGG's defense.

time will tell if GGG can even be compared to Hagler. It's a little premature, for now. I think stylistically he is made for Hagler to look great against.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Really? Barbados Joe is well overrated. He was a great P4P fighter, but Mysterious Billy Smith was his superior at the weight, of that I have no doubt.
> People forget that Kid Lavigne battered Walcott as well. At lightweight of course, but I think Walcott was better against heavier, slower fighters (Ryan was as quick anf scientific as anyone of the era by all acounts)
> I think Walcott gets looked at with rose tinted spectacles. And yes, back then people wanted Ryan to face him, but stylistically Ryan likely had his number anyway.
> I don't fault you for picking the fight: guaranteed classic.
> I just do not think that it would solidify no.1 welterweight spot when I'm not sure whether Barbados Joe is top 10 (I have Ryan at no.4)


I've read that Ryan stylistically had the advantage I know that, it still might have been the best fight that never happened.
I guess with the dream fight thingie if it happened it would be with modern footage and getting modern footage of both Walcott and Ryan would be great.

Otherwise Walcott vs Margarito would be a great fight and most likely an enormous beat down.

I guess Burley-Armstrong is also a fight that should have happened.

Or maybe Melio Bettina-Joe Louis. (or any good southpaw vs Joe Louis really)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JohnH said:


> I think Golovkin is the best middleweight in the world and possibly the best P4P fighter at the moment too.


You obviously have very low standards.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You obviously have very low standards.


Really? Please explain.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG the best p4p fighter right now? no. fuck outta here with that.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Either at 135 or 140. That's a sexy ass fucking fight.

Duran late KO.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

@130lbs: Mayweather Jr. Vs. Arguello
@126/130lbs: '04 JM Marquez Vs. '05 Morales
@140lbs: Pryor Vs. JC Chavez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> @130lbs: Mayweather Jr. Vs. Arguello
> @126/130lbs: '04 JM Marquez Vs. '05 Morales
> @140lbs: Pryor Vs. JC Chavez


Man.. Mayweather vs Arguello would have me on the edge of my seat the whole time.. two masters of timing. Arguello could end the fight at any time and Mayweather would not be able to make any mistakes

The other 2 are absolute tear ups. Flip a coin for Pryor & Chavez.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Really? Please explain.


GGG hasn't faced very good competition. He isn't that accomplished. The two major things that deem a fighter worthy of the coveted P4P spot.

Being the uncrowned king of middleweight does not make someone 'P4P no.1'


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> @130lbs: Mayweather Jr. Vs. Arguello
> @126/130lbs: '04 JM Marquez Vs. '05 Morales
> @140lbs: Pryor Vs. JC Chavez


I have no doubt that Floyd is just about the worst matchup for Arguello ever.

140lbs reminds me: Saensak Muangsurin vs Takeshi Paul Fuji. Two of the hardest hitting cavemen ever.


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Benny Leonard vs Roberto Duran.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Duran vs Pryor

Sanchez vs Arguello

Wilde vs Lynch


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

vs.










at Welterweight


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Being the uncrowned king of middleweight does not make someone 'P4P no.1'


I know that.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

So many... Ali vs Tyson would be my number 1.

Close number 2 would be Hagler vs Monzon and I don´t know Ray Robinson vs Ray Leonard or Duran.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

rossco said:


> Duran vs Pryor
> 
> Sanchez vs Arguello
> 
> Wilde vs Lynch


Wilde Vs Lynch would be right up there for me too. I'd pick Lynch to take it. Great chin, proven against punchers, and has the strength to pressure Wilde, who was smart and canny enough (and fast) that he'd made it very close.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

pacquiao vs mancini

leonard vs mayweather


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Wilde Vs Lynch would be right up there for me too. I'd pick Lynch to take it. Great chin, proven against punchers, and has the strength to pressure Wilde, who was smart and canny enough (and fast) that he'd made it very close.


It's a great match up eh.

It depends what Lynch shows up. He was known to bloat up due to his love of the party life style. If its the Lynch who showed up vs Brown II then I've no doubt he walks through Wilde. I think Lynch's chin could take Wilde's best shots and if that happens its big trouble for Wilde. Lynch was as strong as a bull, teak tough and very aggressive. He was also quite hard to hit himself. Great spacial awarness and ability to parry shots. He was also a superb counter puncher with clubbing power and springs for legs.
Wilde woud be running in that fight looking for Lynch to get sloppy so he can land one of his bombs and take him out. If Lynch's chin holds up then Wilde's in for a serious tough time.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

DirtyDan said:


> Either at 135 or 140. That's a sexy ass fucking fight.
> 
> Duran late KO.


Beat me to it but it bears repeating.

Duran is not stopping Chavez. This one is 50/50 for me.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Beat me to it but it bears repeating.
> 
> Duran is not stopping Chavez. This one is 50/50 for me.


Two of the toughest most complete fighters in history. I dont think Duran stops Chavez either but he was the slicker and smarter of the two and would no doubt beat Chavez handily on points. Duran was more dynamic and athletic. He wins that one no doubt for me.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Or this one, idk cant pick


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

This might sound like the pick of a person who is new to boxing, or a casual fan, but I assure you that I am neither. Lots of cool picks in here. Lots of fights I'd love to see, but I'm going to pick what could have been the biggest fight of MY generation. I'm going to pick a fight that was not fantasy, one that could have really happened, being that the participants were in the same era, unlike most picks in the thread. How often is the 1 and 2 p4p, two ATGs, two 1st ballot HOfers, both in, or near their primes not separated by weight differences? Almost never. The fight I would pick would take place in 2010 or 2011, and would be...










vs.


----------



## TBooze (Dec 9, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> @140lbs: Pryor Vs. JC Chavez


Good call, but it would be even better if they were matched in their 135lbs pomp.

As for me

Armstrong/Duran at 135/140lbs sounds fun.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

rossco said:


> It's a great match up eh.
> 
> It depends what Lynch shows up. He was known to bloat up due to his love of the party life style. If its the Lynch who showed up vs Brown II then I've no doubt he walks through Wilde. I think Lynch's chin could take Wilde's best shots and if that happens its big trouble for Wilde. Lynch was as strong as a bull, teak tough and very aggressive. He was also quite hard to hit himself. Great spacial awarness and ability to parry shots. He was also a superb counter puncher with clubbing power and springs for legs.
> Wilde woud be running in that fight looking for Lynch to get sloppy so he can land one of his bombs and take him out. If Lynch's chin holds up then Wilde's in for a serious tough time.


Lynch of the first Kane fight would be best equipped IMO.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lynch of the first Kane fight would be best equipped IMO.


Good shout flea. Especially with Kane being a big puncher with both hands.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Would have loved to have seen In-Jin Chi vs Scott Harrison, not really a glamour fight but man would have been entertaining.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Not just fantasy fight for me, but fantasy card.

I'd love to see the Walker Smith Jr against Ray Charles Leonard at 147 as main event. 

And then Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Gerardo Gonzales as supporting main event. Winner to face the winner of main event.

Special championship attraction would be Alexis Arguello vs. Julio Cesar Chavez at 130.

Curtain raiser would be another championship, Eder Jofre against Ruben Olivarez at 118. 

Don Dunphy at ringside.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Not just fantasy fight for me, but fantasy card.
> 
> I'd love to see the Walker Smith Jr against Ray Charles Leonard at 147 as main event.
> 
> ...


I would absolutely love to see Olivares Vs Terry McGovern actually.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I would absolutely love to see Olivares Vs Terry McGovern actually.


Ah yes, the original Terrible Terry, hell man, I wouldn't mind Olivarez, Jofre, McGovern, Zarate and Chandler on a round robin. :ibutt


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Ah yes, the original Terrible Terry, hell man, I wouldn't mind Olivarez, Jofre, McGovern, Zarate and Chandler on a round robin. :ibutt


The odd man out there, IMO at least, is Chandler.

Panama Al Brown or Manuel Ortiz to substitute and make it a 'king of kings' tournament :good


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

hows about..


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

LaMotta vs Greb


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam Langford v Roy Jones Jr

Jack Dempsey v Mike Tyson


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Marquez v morales 
Duran v chavez 

And one for the sadist in me would be gatti v provodnikov


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> LaMotta vs Greb


Greb by UD for me...

What about LaMotta V Hagler???


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Duran v Robinson


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Duran v Robinson


I was thinking about this fight at WW earlier today for quite a while. The first moment i thought of it my automatic response was Robinson but after actually contemplating i think its perfectly reasonable to believe it to be a very close fight with Duran winning a real possibility.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any combination of JMM/Sanchez/Morales/Chavez

Hell a 4 man tournament for Mexicos best fighter ever.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

well, if you were given ringside tickets to any fight ever, i'm pretty sure just about everyone would say clay-tyson. the cassius clay that whipped sonny liston, and the tyson that murdered trevor berbick, i mean come on, who the fuck would not want to see that. not to say that all the other matchups here aren't great, but this one is the one most debated in ANY boxing discussion amongst fans.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Speaks for itself.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Any combination of JMM/Sanchez/Morales/Chavez
> 
> Hell a 4 man tournament for Mexicos best fighter ever.


That's called Chavez beating the shit out of everyone.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Greb by UD for me...
> 
> What about LaMotta V Hagler???


Can't really say without seeing Greb, LaMotta and Hagler would likely have a back and forth series and be the one of the greatest boxing rivalries.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

hazza said:


> well, if you were given ringside tickets to any fight ever, i'm pretty sure just about everyone would say clay-tyson. the cassius clay that whipped sonny liston, and the tyson that murdered trevor berbick, i mean come on, who the fuck would not want to see that. not to say that all the other matchups here aren't great, but this one is the one most debated in ANY boxing discussion amongst fans.


not me...I'd be at a fight including greb....with me cameraphone


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> hows about..


How do you make them fight posters??? I just tried to do a Tyson v Dempsey one and its impossible!!!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux vs Wilfredo Gomez


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> That's called Chavez beating the shit out of everyone.


:deal

Plus we'd need the likes of Olivares, Saldivar and Canto in the mix, if we're gonna discuss Mexico's best fighter (those 3 being in the top 5 along Chavez and Sanchez IMO), but of course, different weight classes and all that.

Anyway, as for the thread:

Vicente Saldivar vs Salvador Sanchez


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> :deal
> 
> Plus we'd need the likes of Olivares, Saldivar and Canto in the mix, if we're gonna discuss Mexico's best fighter (those 3 being in the top 5 along Chavez and Sanchez IMO), but of course, different weight classes and all that.
> 
> ...


Great fight!

I think Saldivar is greater but stylistically that is as intriguing as it gets.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Rigondeaux vs Wilfredo Gomez


Great fight. I give it to Gomez. Better all-round.

Fenech Vs Gomez would be incredible too.

Fenech Vs Rigo would be a slaughter.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pernell Whitaker vs Jose Napoles


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Juan Manuel Marquez (2nd Pacquiao fight) vs Juan LaPorte (Chavez fight) @ 130lbs


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chavez vs. Duran, Marquez vs. Arguello, Prime Ali vs. Holmes


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

NoMas said:


> How do you make them fight posters??? I just tried to do a Tyson v Dempsey one and its impossible!!!


I didnt make that fella


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Sam Langford v Roy Jones Jr
> 
> Jack Dempsey v Mike Tyson


:huh


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## SuperBadShad (Aug 27, 2014)

Aaron Pryor vs. Manny Pacquiao at light welterweight. That would be a bloodbath.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Roberto Duran vs Pernell Whitaker at 135 is the utimate match up for me. The two best fighters I have ever seen.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Roberto Duran vs Pernell Whitaker at 135 is the utimate match up for me. The two best fighters I have ever seen.


You can watch it if you want?

Jung-Koo Chang Vs Hilario Zapata 1 :deal


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> :huh


What??? :huh


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Finito Lopez vs Carbajal and/or Chiquita Gonzalez


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Finito Lopez vs Carbajal and/or Chiquita Gonzalez


Lopez is in my no.1 too, against Chang. Chang would kick his ass I reckon.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You can watch it if you want?
> 
> Jung-Koo Chang Vs Hilario Zapata 1 :deal


Huh, I've seen the fight before (great fight and many thanks to you for your YT channel) but didn't make a connection there, but now that you mention it, that fight really is a great example of how Duran-Whitaker could potentially go down. There's a number of similarities between Chang and a young, raw Duran, same (atleast defensively) with Zapata and Pernell.

I might have to rewatch it with that in mind :good

Offtopic, but after recently watching more Zapata (having only seen the Chang fights) I'd put him right up there as one of the most talented defensive stylists I've seen. He had the height, reach, speed, reflexes, skills, offensively and defensively, everything to have been an ATG, but I guess he just didn't have what it took mentally.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Huh, I've seen the fight before (great fight and many thanks to you for your YT channel) but didn't make a connection there, but now that you mention it, that fight really is a great example of how Duran-Whitaker could potentially go down. There's a number of similarities between Chang and a young, raw Duran, same (atleast defensively) with Zapata and Pernell.
> 
> I might have to rewatch it with that in mind :good
> 
> Offtopic, but after recently watching more Zapata (having only seen the Chang fights) I'd put him right up there as one of the most talented defensive stylists I've seen. He had the height, reach, speed, reflexes, skills, offensively and defensively, everything to have been an ATG, but I guess he just didn't have what it took mentally.


I'm sad to say but I think Zapata was a smackhead.

Agreed though, great defensive stylist.

Chang has the feints and all round game similar to Duran IMO. Not a perfect match (but who is?) but incredible fighter nonetheless.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Who's up for a Vic Darchinyan-Khaosai Galaxy showdown?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Who's up for a Vic Darchinyan-Khaosai Galaxy showdown?


Yep, that'd be fun as shit! Multiple knockdowns on both sides I reckon.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

my old favourite eh flea?.... khaosai galaxy


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> my old favourite eh flea?.... khaosai galaxy


People mistake me for not being a fan...I am! I just think he's overrated, that's all.

Have you seen Khaosai Vs Kongoranee Payakaroon, Doug? That was a super fight in Thailand.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm sad to say but I think Zapata was a smackhead.
> 
> Agreed though, great defensive stylist.
> 
> Chang has the feints and all round game similar to Duran IMO. Not a perfect match (but who is?) but incredible fighter nonetheless.


That's a shame.

And yeah, Chang is incredible. There's still alot of smaller fighters I need to watch but below Fly, Jung stands out to me the most right now. I also think he'd give Lopez hell.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> And yeah, Chang is incredible. There's still alot of smaller fighters I need to watch but below Fly, Jung stands out to me the most right now. I also think he'd give Lopez hell.


Yep, Chang is a bad matchup for Lopez IMO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Charley Z vs Ali Raymi.


PPV gold, I tell you ........


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> That's called Chavez beating the shit out of everyone.


Morales and JMM yes, I agree.

I don't see Chavez beating the shit out of Sanchez though, he`d have a hard enough time actually winning the fight never mind beating the shit out of Sanchez IMO.

The best 2 fighters Mexico ever produced, on film, to my eyes at least.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> People mistake me for not being a fan...I am! I just think he's overrated, that's all.
> 
> Have you seen Khaosai Vs Kongoranee Payakaroon, Doug? That was a super fight in Thailand.


looking at it again there flea...those thai names confuse the fook out of me, never remember them...dunno how you do it 

it was the late 80s and itv at something like 2 or 3am used to show his fights...jim rosenthal was presenting....cant remember the name of the show, but i fell in love with khaosai's boxing then. 

.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> The best 2 fighters Mexico ever produced, on film, to my eyes at least.


Alot of people would include Olivares and Vicente Saldivar in there.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Great fight. I give it to Gomez. Better all-round.
> 
> Fenech Vs Gomez would be incredible too.
> 
> Fenech Vs Rigo would be a slaughter.


I agree. Rigo will dissect him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> I agree. Rigo will dissect him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree. Payakaroon couldn't keep Fenech off of him, and he hit harder than Rigo as well as being bigger and as good (if not better) defensively. Fenech would maul Rigo I reckon.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Lopez is in my no.1 too, against Chang. Chang would kick his ass I reckon.


Chang was too sloppy for the close-to-perfect Lopez. No way Chang would have outboxed Finito and I seriously doubt he would have been able to stop him.

Chang would have caused some problems for Lopez but nonetheless, Finito would have figured him out and probably stopped Chang.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Chang was too sloppy for the close-to-perfect Lopez. No way Chang would have outboxed Finito and I seriously doubt he would have been able to stop him.
> 
> Chang would have caused some problems for Lopez but nonetheless, Finito would have figured him out and probably stopped Chang.


It's Changs feints and accuracy with his right hand (far better than Alvarez) that would cause Lopez more problems than vice versa. Chang is also adept at more facets of the game.

Chang is also proven with big punchers.

Lopez was certainly not perfect on the inside, nor was he perfect at dealing with a well-timed right hand.

Funnily enough I didn't say that Chang would outbox him nor did I say he would stop him. He would get much more work done I reckon. Just as quick, great as closing the distance, great defence (for his style) and respectable power.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel that with Chang vs Lopez we're dealing with too much conjecture, it's hard to say how it would turn out in a matchup like this one.
Lopez is one of the very, very best boxers I've ever seen in all honesty but his competition was lacking. 
You'd have to give Lopez more of a chance if he was the much bigger man in the ring. 
I see Lopez _outboxing_ Chang but I also see Chang being more effective. I can't call it but that is certainly a dream fight.

I'd pick Sugar Ray Robinson vs Sugar Ray Leonard, or prime 60's Ali vs prime Lennox Lewis.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> It's Changs feints and accuracy with his right hand (far better than Alvarez) that would cause Lopez more problems than vice versa. Chang is also adept at more facets of the game.
> 
> Chang is also proven with big punchers.
> 
> ...


Then we're pretty much in agreement so let's not belabor the point. Chang's quirky style would not have been enough to beat Lopez. Chiquita Gonzalez was able to figure out Chang before the 6th and was easily getting the best of him for the rest of the fight. A guy who could not win more than 2-3 rounds(tops) against Chiquita has little chance of beating the superior, IMO, Lopez.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Then we're pretty much in agreement so let's not belabor the point. Chang's quirky style would not have been enough to beat Lopez. Chiquita Gonzalez was able to figure out Chang before the 6th and was easily getting the best of him for the rest of the fight. A guy who could not win more than 2-3 rounds(tops) against Chiquita has little chance of beating the superior, IMO, Lopez.


Ummmm.....that was a way past his prime Chang who was coming out of retirement. That Chang is nowhere near comparable to prime Chang in foot speed and defensive reflexes.

Not a good counter argument at all I'm afraid.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Pac vs Hamed


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Ummmm.....that was a way past his prime Chang who was coming out of retirement. That Chang is nowhere near comparable to prime Chang in foot speed and defensive reflexes.
> 
> Not a good counter argument at all I'm afraid.


Yeah, it seems his head was all over the place during retirement and post-retirement. I have no idea what went on during retirement although it was a very short retirement.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Klaus said:


> Yeah, it seems his head was all over the place during retirement and post-retirement. I have no idea what went on during retirement although it was a very short retirement.


His missus left him and took all his money. That's why he had to come back.

Still, he wasn't terrible. After Chiquita he was very unlucky not to win the lineal flyweight title in his rematch with Chitalada IMO, who was probably more shot than Chang (and certainly slower) at that stage due to years of bad weight cuts.

Haven't encountered you before today, welcome to the board, nice chatting to you :good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

mishima said:


> Pac vs Hamed


Great fight. Id personally love to see Hamed Vs Danny Lopez.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> His missus left him and took all his money. That's why he had to come back.
> 
> Still, he wasn't terrible. After Chiquita he was very unlucky not to win the lineal flyweight title in his rematch with Chitalada IMO, who was probably more shot than Chang (and certainly slower) at that stage due to years of bad weight cuts.
> 
> Haven't encountered you before today, welcome to the board, nice chatting to you :good


Definitely, he by no means was terrible, but we all know Chang to be the man with poise, a great thinker in the ring. His reflexes were superb too. Given what you stated, it's no wonder these went out the door somewhat.
A sad reality, happened to Luisito Espinoza too who seems to be a likeable character, just vulnerable as boxing was all he knew.
Thanks, nice to meet you.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Ummmm.....that was a way past his prime Chang who was coming out of retirement. That Chang is nowhere near comparable to prime Chang in foot speed and defensive reflexes.
> 
> Not a good counter argument at all I'm afraid.


Chang was still in his physical prime and he had a fight right before the Gonzalez fight. And his style was pretty much the same.

Not a good counter argument at all I'm afraid:lol:



Flea Man said:


> Lopez is in my no.1 too, against Chang. Chang would kick his ass I reckon.





Flea Man said:


> Funnily enough I didn't say that Chang would outbox him nor did I say he would stop him.


:conf

You sound a bit confused as to how Chang would have performed. You're not going to convince anyone unless you're able to convince yourself.

Chang had nothing that would have secured him a victory over possibly the greatest little boxer of all time. Just move on an argue another match-up.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Chang was still in his physical prime and he had a fight right before the Gonzalez fight. And his style was pretty much the same.
> 
> Not a good counter argument at all I'm afraid:lol:
> 
> ...


Chang is greater. Far better opposition beaten in a far more talent-rich division. I also hope you're referring to sub-flys as there are literally 20 greater flyweights than Lopez as a straw/light fly.

Your counter argument is abysmal. How was Chang still in his physical prime? It's clear to see he wasn't. The Velasco fight was a warm up. Again, he only returned because he was essentially bankrupt. He was not in his prime, and hadn't been for a few years. Check out his performance in the Ohashi rematch compared to the first fight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Klaus said:


> Definitely, he by no means was terrible, but we all know Chang to be the man with poise, a great thinker in the ring. His reflexes were superb too. Given what you stated, it's no wonder these went out the door somewhat.
> A sad reality, happened to Luisito Espinoza too who seems to be a likeable character, just vulnerable as boxing was all he knew.
> Thanks, nice to meet you.


Yes, but apparently he was still in his physical prime  I'm sure the counter argument will be 'he was still in his 20s' but like Wilfred Benitez, Chang was an early bloomer and a World champ in his teens.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Yes, but apparently he was still in his physical prime  I'm sure the counter argument will be 'he was still in his 20s' but like Wilfred Benitez, Chang was an early bloomer and a World champ in his teens.


Erik Morales and Fighting Harada also come to mind. 
ElKiller how would you say he was in his physical prime? I don't get that impression when I see a post-retirement Chang. Being in your physical prime is not necessarily the same as being in your 'prime' the way we describe it, either..well at least not in my book :lol: If you're mentally not the same fighter, especially if there's a backstory like Chang's then you're not going to be able to take advantage of what is there within your physical abilities, and so this will erode.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Klaus said:


> Erik Morales and Fighting Harada also come to mind.
> ElKiller how would you say he was in his physical prime? I don't get that impression when I see a post-retirement Chang. Being in your physical prime is not necessarily the same as being in your 'prime' the way we describe it, either..well at least not in my book :lol: If you're mentally not the same fighter, especially if there's a backstory like Chang's then you're not going to be able to take advantage of what is there within your physical abilities, and so this will erode.


If I was going to use a fight to pick against Chang it would the Isidro Perez fight.

Of course, that's going on the assumption that I'd seen more than just the Chiquita fight.....


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Ike Williams vs. Manny Pacquiao would be amazing at Lightweight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Magic said:


> Ike Williams vs. Manny Pacquiao would be amazing at Lightweight.


Definitely! Ike often fought welterweights as well, so if Manny blew up a bit it wouldn't matter. Great, great fight.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Tyson v Smokin' Joe Frazier...I'm feeling sadistic


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Tyson v Smokin' Joe Frazier...I'm feeling sadistic


GUARANTEED VIOLENCE. No doubt.

I'd prefer Frazier Vs Marciano though. A bit more well matched, and a classic left hook Vs overhand right battle.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> GUARANTEED VIOLENCE. No doubt.
> 
> I'd prefer Frazier Vs Marciano though. A bit more well matched, and a classic left hook Vs overhand right battle.


Yeah that would have been amazing too. Who would you see winning both bouts ?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Yeah that would have been amazing too. Who would you see winning both bouts ?


Tyson Vs Frazier is tricky. I reckon Tyson would be too strong and quick, but Frazier was much better at close quarters. Tyson I guess, early (not quite as early as Maris).

I lean towards Frazier against The Rock. Could go either way.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Tyson Vs Frazier is tricky. I reckon Tyson would be too strong and quick, but Frazier was much better at close quarters. Tyson I guess, early (not quite as early as Maris).
> 
> I lean towards Frazier against The Rock. Could go either way.


Yeah I agree on Tyson v Frazier, I think prime Tyson may be too much for Joe, but you never know. I'll ashamedly admit I haven't seen enough of Marciano to make an informed opinion how that one would go exactly. Can't be arsed pretending I have.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

One at a slightly lower weight, I think Gerald Mclellan would've given Roy Jones all he could handle at MW or SMW if what happened didn't happen. I know a lot of people wouldn't agree with me but a long-armed, powerful and super aggressive Gman may just have made Roy shit his pants.On the other hand Jones might have managed to keep him away fairly easily but I think this would've been his toughest fight around those weights, much tougher than the proposed Benn fight.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> One at a slightly lower weight, I think Gerald Mclellan would've given Roy Jones all he could handle at MW or SMW if what happened didn't happen. I know a lot of people wouldn't agree with me but a long-armed, powerful and super aggressive Gman may just have made Roy shit his pants.On the other hand Jones might have managed to keep him away fairly easily but I think this would've been his toughest fight around those weights, much tougher than the proposed Benn fight.


G-man beat him in the amateurs, he was very much a threat.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Yeah I agree on Tyson v Frazier, I think prime Tyson may be too much for Joe, but you never know. I'll ashamedly admit I haven't seen enough of Marciano to make an informed opinion how that one would go exactly. Can't be arsed pretending I have.


Not much to watch really. You'd enjoy these though:

Vs Lastarza II
Vs Charles I & II
Vs Moore
Vs Walcott I & II
Vs Louis
Vs Layne

Check 'em out :good


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Not much to watch really. You'd enjoy these though:
> 
> Vs Lastarza II
> Vs Charles I & II
> ...


Cool, thanks .


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> G-man beat him in the amateurs, he was very much a threat.


Yeah shame there's no footage of that


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

This just got me thinking, Stanley Ketchel vs. Julian Jackson?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> This just got me thinking, Stanley Ketchel vs. Julian Jackson?


I'd love Jackson Vs Spider Webb.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Joe Gans vs Benny Leonard


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> Joe Gans vs Benny Leonard


Great pick!!!!!


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

vs.










15 Rounds at featherweight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some violent shit right there!

Gimme' it at 130 and I'm there


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Another one I thought of, Sandy Sadler against Arguello at 126.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chavez vs Armstrong


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

I think an educational one would be Harry Greb vs Marvin Hagler or Carlos Monzon. The reason why I say this is because Greb's abilities on description seem to come across as having a timeless element as it is, but more importantly it will allow us to know how much of a disparity there is in skill and ability between eras. 
Ok if not Greb because of the timeless element, then any other great fighter. Why not someone like Jimmy Wilde (the best fighter Gene Tunney has ever seen) vs a top minimumweight from a recent era?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Klaus said:


> I think an educational one would be Harry Greb vs Marvin Hagler or Carlos Monzon. The reason why I say this is because Greb's abilities on description seem to come across as having a timeless element as it is, but more importantly it will allow us to know how much of a disparity there is in skill and ability between eras.
> Ok if not Greb because of the timeless element, then any other great fighter. Why not someone like Jimmy Wilde (the best fighter Gene Tunney has ever seen) vs a top minimumweight from a recent era?


There's a fair bit of Wilde footage. He looks class.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Tyson Vs Frazier is tricky. I reckon Tyson would be too strong and quick, but Frazier was much better at close quarters. Tyson I guess, early (not quite as early as Marvis).


Or Frazier gets by the early onslaught, and with his superior stamina, wins the the fight in the late rounds. Could be late KO or decision if he wins enough rounds.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Ali vs Tyson. Although I have 0 doubt that Ali would have whipped Tyson, to see that fight happen with the sort of event it would have been would be incredible.

Others on my wishlist:

Hearns vs Robinson at 154
Chavez vs Pryor or Armstrong at 135
Duran vs Whitaker at 135 or Pryor at 140.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Prime Tyson vs klitcko 

Chavez Sr vs pacquiao 

Hearns vs Mayweather 

Duran vs Chavez Sr 



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Roy Jones Jr vs Carlos Monzon


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Bowe vs Lewis / Tyson


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Doc said:


> Hearns vs Mayweather
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I never understand why anyone would want to see this fight.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Was going to mention Marciano-Frazier but that was mentioned. Dempsey-Marciano would be exciting for however long it lasted. Don't think this has been mentioned but Armstrong-Duran at LW. Can't really think of a better matchup. The craziest, most bizarre fight from promotion to fight night might be Tyson-Liston, though. That would be surreal. So much mystique and invincible-like reputations between the two. I personally think Tyson would mess Liston up, possibly making Sonny pull another "My shoulder."


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Was going to mention Marciano-Frazier but that was mentioned. Dempsey-Marciano would be exciting for however long it lasted. Don't think this has been mentioned but Armstrong-Duran at LW. Can't really think of a better matchup. The craziest, most bizarre fight from promotion to fight night might be Tyson-Liston, though. That would be surreal. So much mystique and invincible-like reputations between the two. I personally think Tyson would mess Liston up, possibly making Sonny pull another "My shoulder."


Yes! Marciano-Dempsey would be incredible, and a bloodbath I reckon.

Slightly different stylistic matchup, but as intriguing as it gets, is Tunney-Marciano.


----------



## Magnum PI (Sep 3, 2014)

''Magic" Matthew Hatton v Terry Marsh


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Magnum PI said:


> ''Magic" Matthew Hatton v Terry Marsh


Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yes! Marciano-Dempsey would be incredible, and a bloodbath I reckon.
> 
> Slightly different stylistic matchup, but as intriguing as it gets, is Tunney-Marciano.


Tunney-Marciano is one of those fights where I'm afraid to admit that Tunney may have a really really solid chance because of my love for Marciano. It's easy to take the hard-line stance that no HW before his time would beat him barring the great Joe Louis (And even that's no cake walk for either) but besides the aforementioned Louis, Tunney poses the most serious threat. When people talk Ali-Marciano they're talking a long-shot and a stylistic hurdle for Rocco, but Tunney-Marciano is basically the most balanced form of that type of matchup. Really 50-50 kind of affair.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I never understand why anyone would want to see this fight.


Remember you're talking to doc who doesnt know much about boxing.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Remember you're talking to doc who doesnt know much about boxing.


A truly terrible poster.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PetetheKing said:


> Tunney-Marciano is one of those fights where I'm afraid to admit that Tunney may have a really really solid chance because of my love for Marciano. It's easy to take the hard-line stance that no HW before his time would beat him barring the great Joe Louis (And even that's no cake walk for either) but besides the aforementioned Louis, Tunney poses the most serious threat. When people talk Ali-Marciano they're talking a long-shot and a stylistic hurdle for Rocco, but Tunney-Marciano is basically the most balanced form of that type of matchup. Really 50-50 kind of affair.


Yep, would be a great clash of styles.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Chang was still in his physical prime and he had a fight right before the Gonzalez fight. And his style was pretty much the same.
> 
> Not a good counter argument at all I'm afraid:lol:
> 
> ...


Why haven't you come back to my comments regarding Chang's 'physical prime'?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

What's up Flea Man.

Didn't get back to you on that cause I made it clear I was done with that topic. I'm not going to be drawn into a long argument based on semantics.

Bottom line, primed or not, IMO Chang did not have what it took to beat Lopez.

Now if you want to argue Finito vs Chocolatito, that might be a different story.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chavez-Duran I think.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> What's up Flea Man.
> 
> Didn't get back to you on that cause I made it clear I was done with that topic. I'm not going to be drawn into a long argument based on semantics.
> 
> ...


Do you know what semantics means?

If you admit that the only Chang you've seen is the Chiquita fight I'll leave you alone.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You can watch it if you want?
> 
> Jung-Koo Chang Vs Hilario Zapata 1 :deal


I know a guy who fought both of em, Amado Ursua. He got the KO against Zapata but lost to Chang.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Do you know what semantics means?
> 
> If you admit that the only Chang you've seen is the Chiquita fight I'll leave you alone.


Now you've stooped to trolling. That's weak:bart


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

TSOL said:


> I know a guy who fought both of em, Amado Ursua. He got the KO against Zapata but lost to Chang.


The Zapata KO is an odd one. Hilario seemed to had forgotten he was a light punching boxer stylist, decided to ditch his defensive abilities and go to war with a hard puncher in Ursua.

Similar in some ways to Miguel Lora - Gaby Canizales.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

TSOL said:


> I know a guy who fought both of em, Amado Ursua. He got the KO against Zapata but lost to Chang.


One of the hardest punchers ever at light flyweight! Also stopped future flyweight champ Freddy Castillo. Please send my regards.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Now you've stooped to trolling. That's weak:bart


Clear to see that you've been found out as only having seen Chang Vs Chiquita.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

To create a baseline of comparative h2h abilities across the past century, I need to see

John L v Jack Dempsey

Jack Dempsey v Joe Louis

Joe Louis v Ali

Ali v Lennox


I think these four bouts would let us calibrate things across a century of pugilism.


The answer to the thread question is Ali v Louis.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Antonio Avelar vs Giovanni Segura at 112lbs :deal

@Flea Man

what says you about this match up???


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Antonio Avelar vs Giovanni Segura at 112lbs :deal
> 
> @Flea Man
> 
> what says you about this match up???


Sheer violence!

As Avelar carried his power up to super bantam, and because he's got better punching form, I'm taking Avelar.

But my what glorious savagery it'd be!!!!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Floyd Jr. Vs Floyd Sr.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I know I've already picked a choice but this would still be fun :lol:


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Alot of people would include Olivares and Vicente Saldivar in there.


I know, but to me Chavez and Sanchez look the best of all Mexicans, though admittedly I haven't see near as much of Saldivar and Olivares as the other 2.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Jack Dempsey v Sonny Liston


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Jack Dempsey v Sonny Liston


Liston crushes Dempsey.



Zopilote said:


> Antonio Avelar vs Giovanni Segura at 112lbs :deal


Remember what happened to Kim?

Neither does Kim.

Anyway, Pichit mutilates them both.

He was that bad.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Liston crushes Dempsey.


We don't know.

That's why I picked it.

To see.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I know I've already picked a choice but this would still be fun :lol:


Lmao this picture still cracks me up.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Liston crushes Dempsey.
> 
> *Remember what happened to Kim?
> 
> ...


:rofl

That was a sick beatdown, man!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> That was a sick beatdown, man!


And yet a past-prime, utterly featherfisted, 3'4'' Cunto effortlessly schooled Avelar the Giant who could have killed five Rigos with a single punch.

Non of this change his gloves-Bayless help me-do I scream like a woman stuff.

Just unequaled boxing skills and grim textbookness.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> And yet a past-prime, utterly featherfisted, 3'4'' Cunto effortlessly schooled Avelar the Giant who could have killed five Rigo's with a single punch.
> 
> Non of this change his gloves-Bayless help me-do I scream like a woman stuff.
> 
> Just unequaled boxing skills and grim textbookness.


:yep

Word!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Ward vs Calzaghe


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd Hearns would be a horrible fight imo
Floyd would be on the back foot for 100% of the fight being clever limiting hearns output whilst not getting off much himself 
it'd go the distance and it'd be shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> Floyd Hearns would be a horrible fight imo
> Floyd would be on the back foot for 100% of the fight being clever limiting hearns output whilst not getting off much himself
> it'd go the distance and it'd be shit.


There would still be points of the fight where Hearns would catch floyd. I dont get how you can say this tbh.

With Hearns' reach, size, power, accuracy, jab, hand speed and his overall offensive arsenal, there is no way Floyd would just dance away the whole fight. He would be trapped on the ropes at certain points.

Floyd is not that kind of fighter who is just going to look to survive and be negative just to go the distance. Hes a better competitor than that. He would try to counter and do his regular thing. It wouldn't be like the Benitez fight.

Hearns by TKO.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> There would still be points of the fight where Hearns would catch floyd. I dont get how you can say this tbh.
> 
> With Hearns' reach, size, power, accuracy, jab, hand speed and his overall offensive arsenal, there is no way Floyd would just dance away the whole fight. He would be trapped on the ropes at certain points.
> 
> ...


Floyd has a pretty fucking good chin, it's not like hearns would be landing flush at will is it? 
I think Hearns would win a decision at 147, baring in mind that's nowhere near floyd'd prime weight.
I think you're underestimating Floyd'd ring IQ. He'd throw when he knew hearns wasn't in much of a position to counter with much for the most part, I'm not talking about the Floyd from the Maidana fights either.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> Floyd has a pretty fucking good chin, it's not like hearns would be landing flush at will is it?
> I think Hearns would win a decision at 147, baring in mind that's nowhere near floyd'd prime weight.


No he wouldnt be landing flush at will but he would be connecting for sure. Floyd has never seen someone like hearns before. Not only can hearns match Floyd in speed, he would have most of the other advantages as well. I cant see Floyd shutting Hearns down to the point where hearns wouldnt hurt Floyd at some point. The opposite is more true, i could see hearns shutting floyd down.



Hook! said:


> I think you're underestimating Floyd's ring IQ. He'd throw when he knew hearns wasn't in much of a position to counter with much for the most part, I'm not talking about the Floyd from the Maidana fights either.


Never that. I know Floyd is a smart fighter, no doubt one of the smartest ever.

The point is Floyd would consistently be in danger against Hearns. If he goes full on potshot mode, then hearns will no doubt measure him with his left jab and out him in a position for mean overhand rights. He would trap floyd on the ropes. while floyd would make it difficult for Hearns to land at times, i cant see a scenario where floyd avoids getting hurt the whole fight and somehow spoils his way to a decision loss.

Just a terrible style for Floyd to deal with.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Hook! said:


> Floyd has a pretty fucking good chin, it's not like hearns would be landing flush at will is it?
> I think Hearns would win a decision at 147, baring in mind that's nowhere near floyd'd prime weight.
> I think you're underestimating Floyd'd ring IQ. He'd throw when he knew hearns wasn't in much of a position to counter with much for the most part, I'm not talking about the Floyd from the Maidana fights either.


If there's one fighter in history that would defo destroy Floyd Mayweather its Tommy Hearns. Stylistic nightmare for Floyd. Brutal KO inside 6 rounds is me being kind. Floyd is very overrated imo


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ruben Olivares vs Eder Jofre 118lbs


----------

